# مالفرق بين الاحداتيات الاتيه(utm/ltm)؟



## shrek (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء الافاده في السؤال
مالفرق بين الاحداتيات الاتيه(utm/ltm)؟
ولو بالامكان التوضيح قدر الامكان


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مقدمة سريعة

نظام الإحداثيات 
هو وسيلة رياضية لوصف وتحديد موقع أى نقطة على سطح الأرض بالنسبة لسطح مرجعى معين يسمى Datum ولنقطة مرجعية معينة تسمى نقطة الأصل Origin وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من الإحداثيات تستخدم لتمثيل موقع أى نقطة على سطح الأرض:

النوع الأول : الإحداثيات الجغرافية Geographic Coordinates
ويطلق عليها أيضا الإحداثيات الجيوديسية Geodetic Coordinatesوفيها يُعبر عن إحداثيات النقطة بخط العرض وخط الطول والإرتفاع الجيوديسى أى الإرتفاع عن الـ Ellipsoid .
والـ Ellipsoid هو سطح رياضى إفتراضى عبارة عن مجسم القطع الناقص الذى يمثل سطح الأرض فى النموذج الرياضى لهذا النظام ويطلق أحيانا على الـ Ellipsoid إسم الإهليلج فى بعض الكتب العربية ، وهناك أنواع مختلفة من الـ Ellipsoids لها أبعاد a , b مختلفة وكل دولة فى العالم تختار لها إلبسويد Ellipsoid يلائمها وأذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
WGS-84 و International 1924 و Clarke 1880 و GRS80 1980 وغيرهم كثير.
وتكتب إحداثيات أى نقطة على سطح الأرض (أى سطح الـ Ellipsoid المُمثل للأرض) فى هذا النظام هكذا: P( Lat. , Long. , h ) (P هو إسم النقطة).
حيث Lat. = Latitude أى خط العرض ويقاس كالزاوية : درجات ودقائق وثوانى.
و Long. = Longitude أى خط الطول ويقاس كالزاوية : درجات ودقائق وثوانى.
وh. هى الإرتفاع عن الـ Ellipsoid ويسمى أيضاً الإرتفاع الجيوديسى ويقاس بالمتر.
وأحياناً يرمز لخط العرض بالحرف اليونانى القديم φ (Phi) ولخط الطول بالحرف λ (Lambda) 
ويكتب إحداثى النقطة هكذا: P( φ , λ , h ) وأحياناً أخرى يكتب هكذا: P( FI , LA , h ) .
وخط الطول المرجعى لهذه الإحداثيات هو الخط المار بمدينة جرينتش فى إنجلترا.
وخط العرض المرجعى لهذه الإحداثيات هو خط الإستواء .

النوع الثانى: الإحداثيات الكارتيزية Cartesian Coordinates
والنقطة المرجعية لهذا النظام (نقطة الأصل) هى مركز الـ Ellipsoid المُمثل للأرض.
وتقاس إحداثيات أى نقطة على سطح الأرض (أى سطح الـ Ellipsoid الممثل للأرض) ولتكن النقطة P فى هذ النظام على ثلاثة محاور متعامدة مارة بمركز الـ Ellipsoid وهى:
محور X ومحور Y ومحور Z وتكتب إحداثيات النقطة فى هذ النظام هكذا: P( X , Y , Z ) .

النوع الثالث: الإحداثيات الشبكية أو الكيلومترية Grid Coordinates
وهو نظام الإحداثيات الممثل لسطح الأرض بعد إسقاطة بأحد أنواع الإسقاط المستخدمة مثل:
1- الإسقاط الإسطوانى المستعرض لمركيتور ( Transverse Mercator (TM وهو من أشهر أنواع الإسقاط وأكثرها إستخداماً ومنه تم إشتقاق النظام العالمى الشهير (UTM) .
2- الإسقاط المخروطى Conical Projection .
3- الإسقاط الإستريوجرافى Stereographic Projection .
وغيرهم كثير ...
الإحداثيات الشبكية فى الإسقاط الإسطوانى المستعرض لمركيتور هى إحداثيات كيلومترية تقاس من نقطة الصفر المخصوص (False Easting, False Northing) التى تم تحديدها فى ثوابت الإسقاط الخاصة بالنظام.
وتقاس إحداثيات أى نقطة على سطح الأرض (أى سطح الـ Ellipsoid المُمثل للأرض) ولتكن النقطة P فى هذ النظام على محورين متعامدين وهما محور الشماليات .N ومحور الشرقيات E. 
وتكتب إحداثيات النقطة P فى هذ النظام هكذا: P( E , N ) وفى بعض الدول تكتب P( N , E ) وقد يُضاف إليها إرتفاع النقطة فوق متوسط سطح البحر (وهو ما يعرف بمنسوب النقطة أو إرتفاعها الأرثومترىOrthometric Hight ) هكذا P( E , N , H ) أو تكتب هكذا P( N , E , H ).

واخيرا للإجابة على سؤالك
TM هى الإحداثيات الشبكية فى الإسقاط الإسطوانى المستعرض لمركيتور

UTM هى نفسها الإحداثيات الشبكية فى الإسقاط الإسطوانى المستعرض لمركيتور
ولكن بمواصفات خاصة للإسقاط حيث:
1- عرض شريحة الإسقاط Zone = 6 درجات
2- صفر اشماليات = صفر (عند خط الإستواء)
3- صفر الشرقيات = 500000
4- معامل التشوه عند خط الطول المركزى لشريحة الإسقاط = 0.9996 

وأشهر إسقاطات UTM هى:
UTM of WGS-84
UTM of International 1924 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## لؤي سوريا (7 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا شرح مفصل وواضح
مشكور يا م . أحمد على الشرح والتوضيح


----------



## ابو تامر عساف (7 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك بش مهندس احمد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## beedo (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## five man (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yakhlef (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ابوهشوم (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## فرج أقليلون (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*​


----------



## shrek (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم بادن الله


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح واف جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOUNIR1536 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اخي الكريم
ال UTM هو مسقط مركتور المستعرض العالمي كما تقدم شرحه.

اما ال LTM فهو مسقط مركتور المستعرض الليبي [FONT=&quot]Libyan Transverse Mercatorوهناك اسقاطين. 
اليك نضم اسقاط الخرائط المعتمدة في ليبيا.
[/FONT]According to the Surveying Department of _Libya_ SDL​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]Libyan Geodetic Datum [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]( *LGD 2006 *)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ellipsoid : Intemationall924 { a = 6378388.00 m, 1/f[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Vertical Datum : Mean Sea Level of Mediterranean sea ( MSL )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Transformation Parameters ( m ) 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]From WGS84 ( ITRF 2000 at Epoch 2006.3822 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]To LGD2006[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Shift dX = 208.4058[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Shift dY = 109.8777 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Shift dZ = 2.5764[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
SDL[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Approved Map Projections [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Universal Transverse Mercator UTM[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]— Zone width: 6 degree[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]As Known Internationally.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Libya[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] is included with in zones from 32 to 35.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Center Meridian: Middle Longitude of the Zone.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Latitude of origin of projection: Equator[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- False Easting: 500000 m.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- False Northing: 0.0.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Scale Factor at Central Meridian: 0.9996[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
Libyan Transverse Mercator LTM 2°[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-Zone width : 2 degree[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Zone 1 is between 0° and 2° East of G.W.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Libya[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] is included with in zones from 5 to 13 .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Center Meridian:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Middle Odd Longitude of the Zone.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Latitude of origin of projection: Equator[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- False Easting: 200000 m.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- False Northing: 0.0.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Scale Factor at Central Meridian: 0.99995[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot] The General Libyan Transverse Mercator LTM 16°[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Zone width: 16 degree[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Libya[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] is included with in one zone[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Center Meridian: 17° East[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Latitude of origin of projection: Equator[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- False Easting: 1000000 m[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-False Northing: 0.0[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Scale Factor at Central Meridian: 0.9965[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم
[/FONT]


----------



## محمود الناصري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس احمد اشكرك جدا
جعل الله صالح اعمالك ابتغاءا لمرضاته انه سميع الدعاء


----------



## odwan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر لك أخي المهندس أحمد نفع الله بك على هذا الشرح الكافي الشافي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## محمدين علي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## حمدي الخولي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الشرح ولي استفسار هل حضرتك من خريجي هندسة شبرا دفعة 1989 م


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا دفعة 86


----------



## himahima86 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم سؤال ارجوا المساعدة
انا عندى احدايات utm وعايز استخدمها احداثيات توتال وفيها خطأ قفل 999. ازاى استخدمها فى التوتال وزاى اغير factor scale فى جهاز التوتال نوعه sokkia


ارجوا المساعده 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed ayoub (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررر مشكورررررررررر مهندس


----------



## كبل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على الشرح 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد علي ربيع (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هو ده الكلام المضبوط وعلي اساس علمي صحيح 
شككرا جزيلا علي التذكرة الجميلة


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورون


----------



## iminoor (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات وعذرا على سوء الفهم وشكررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (5 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووو على الجهد الطيب


----------



## hamdy khedawy (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسه


----------



## abdo daher (10 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*​​


----------



## أبو حامزة (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد السيد عبد الحليكم 
ارجو ان تبين لنا لماذا احداثيات الشمال سبعة ارقام واحداثيات الشرق ستة ارقام في utm ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد السيد عبد الحليكم 
ارجو ان تبين لنا لماذا احداثيات الشمال سبعة ارقام واحداثيات الشرق ستة ارقام في utm ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedingenieurgc (13 يناير 2013)

barak allahou fik


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (10 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

